# Общий раздел > Чувства > Брак, семья, дети >  Ультиматумы в семье: шантаж или польза?

## Irina

*Говорили ли вам когда-нибудь фразу, похожую на: «Если ты не сделаешь вот это, я поступлю следующим образом»? А может, вы сами произносите подобные слова?*

_В фильме Вуди Аллена «Матч пойнт» главный герой убивает свою любовницу из-за того, что она ставит ему ультиматум: «Либо ты бросаешь жену, либо я расскажу ей о нашей связи». Он любит ее, но так боится потерять высокое положение в обществе, которого достиг благодаря жене, что нервы его сдают. Не имея сил терпеть шантаж любовницы, он убивает ее.

Несмотря на возможные печальные последствия, ультиматум является одним из любимых средств получения желаемого.

«Если ты не прекратишь посиделки с друзьями, я подам на развод», «Пока не купишь шубу, о сексе можешь забыть», «Если уйдешь от меня, я покончу с собой», «Если не бросишь пить, уйду от тебя», «Не будешь выносить мусор, перестану готовить»… С помощью милого бытового шантажа многие люди довольно успешно решают свои семейные проблемы.

Но какие отдаленные последствия имеет ультиматум и как он влияет на отношения, мало кто задумывается.
_
*А что вы думаете по этому поводу?*

----------


## tra-ta-ta

*ой... это плохо, однозначно, если есть такие ультиматумы - то значит где-то есть дырка в отношениях - а значит есть возможность для ссоры или скандала
*

----------


## Irina

Я думаю ничего кроме ссор и ненависти шантаж не вызывает. Мне кажется, что такая форма общения в семье может привести только к разводу а не к миру в семье.

----------

